# New Macbook Pro Wifi problems



## hyosafi (Oct 26, 2008)

First of all, if there is already a thread about wifi connection problems on the new Macbook Pros please point me to it. I wouldn't be surprised if this is an issue for others as well.

My wifi connection is horrible on my new Macbook Pro. I can't get more than about 1 mbps down. I have a Sony VAIO as well and that consistently gets 5-6 mbps. What gives? I'm using a Netgear WGR614 and I tried all sorts of different router settings to no success. Pages load, but its just sluggish. I'm using http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest to measure my download speed and like I said I get way under 1 mbps.

I took it to the Apple store and the "genius" basically said that it was probably the router and pointed me to the $179 Airport. Nice. While 179 is a bit much, I am at the point where I think I'll get another router.

Can someone with a new Macbook Pro please recommend a router that is confirmed to work well?

Thanks!


----------



## ora (Oct 26, 2008)

I have an (older) MBP and a netgear wireless router/adsl modem and thats always given good speeds. Have you updated the firmware for the router? Might help.

How is your signal strength on the current setup? How many bars do you get in the airport menubar icon? Better still use a program like KisMac or MacStumbler and look at the signal strength and how it changes (is it stable or madly fluctuating). This might help me or others work out what goes on.


----------



## hyosafi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply Ora.  I have not tried upgrading the firmware but I looked on the Netgear site and I didn't really find any updates.  

The airport wifi gauge shows that I'm getting between 3 and 4 bars.  iStumbler shows my signal strength as 64% (the router is in another room about 15 feet away from me).  I tried messing with the wifi channel because there are four other people near me on channel 11 with decent signal strength (35-70%).

I tried a bunch of channels, especially channels that weren't being used by others near.  I dont think this helped either.


----------



## ora (Oct 28, 2008)

In case it helps, the non overlapping channels are 1, 6 and 11 I think, so if those around you use 11 tyou need to go down to at least 6 not to have any overlap.

Didi you look for updates on the subpage of http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WGR614.asp with your specific model. To check what version you currently run, log into the router (via 192.168.0.1 or whatever) and i think its on the router status page.

Just to check by 1mbitps you mean 100 kbyte/sec right? And 5-6mbs was 5-600kbyte/sec.

Other than that i am short of ideas. Certainly before you consider a new router, go and test the machine at a friends house or something to see if it is all routers or just your one.


----------

